# Got My Vision X Gun Today :-d



## Osmidon (25/6/14)

Vision X Gun ordered directly from Vision. What a beauty and sturdy piece of kit. Easy to manage LED interface and vapes like a king!

Currently running it with Kangertech Aerotank Mega and Tark's Select Reserve - Old Gold purchased from @SubOhmVapor.

Class!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (25/6/14)

Loverly, enjoy. From Vision in South Africa, or imported?


----------



## Osmidon (25/6/14)

Andre said:


> Loverly, enjoy. From Vision in South Africa, or imported?


 
Imported from http://www.visioncig.com/

Customs came to R110. No idea why its R1100 on some local sites.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Congrats! 

I have the same one. Paid the local price unfortunately. 

Great piece of kit. 
It's now a show piece for me. 
You'll enjoy it a lot!


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Osmidon said:


> Vision X Gun ordered directly from Vision. What a beauty and sturdy piece of kit. Easy to manage LED interface and vapes like a king!
> 
> Currently running it with Kangertech Aerotank Mega and Tark's Select Reserve - Old Gold purchased from @SubOhmVapor.
> 
> ...


 
Stunning!!

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------

